# DIGITAL READOUT



## givimisureindia (Nov 9, 2010)

A very powerful microcontroller processes the information transmitted by transducers. Having at disposal a Digital readout which combines such advanced features to ease of use means considerably increasing the effectiveness of the machine tool.


----------

